
EdgeQL: We can do better than SQL - fanf2
https://edgedb.com/blog/we-can-do-better-than-sql/
======
utf_8x
New query languages come and go almost every day. SQL has been around, mostly
unchanged, for over 40 years and it's still the industry standard... Just
saying.

